# how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out?



## kmlee1113 (Feb 2, 2001)

*
thanks


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (kmlee1113)*

someone told me 200W but doesn't sound like it to me.


----------



## EgoTrip (Jun 2, 2001)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (AXIS)*

I believe the 200W number is correct, but that's 200W peak/8 channels (4 speakers front, 4 rear), so 50W peak per corner, my guess is that the RMS per channel is about 23W. About the same as a high end HU, but the amp also includes the active crossover network.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (kmlee1113)*

Every HU without a special power supply (that's only a handful) puts out no more than 18W/ch into 4 ohms without distorting heavily. No matter how expensive it is or what the "rating" is.
The Monsoon amp puts out 18W/ch into 4 ohms, and roughly twice that into 2 ohms. The two rear woofers are 2 ohms. So that's 18W * 6 + 36W * 2 = 180W. This is actual usable power.
The Monsoon amp ain't bad at all, but I'm somewhat suspicious of what kind of signal processing is going on inside of the HU. The speakers are a decent grade for OEM stuff, too; still nothing close to the quality of an inexpensive component set, though.


----------



## GTIdaho (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (kmlee1113)*

Do you have your owners manual? On the last page of the premum stereo section the wattages are listed. I dont remeber what they are off hand.


----------



## kmlee1113 (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (GTIdaho)*

im asking because i have a premiere HU and im thinking about getting the mbquart qsd's.. would it be ok to use the stock amp? or must i get an amp for the speakers as well?


----------



## GTIdaho (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (kmlee1113)*

If you want to replace everything in the car then you will probably need a new amp the new speakers and all the associated stuff.
However if you replace the HU, keep the monsoon amp, maybe add a sub, and replace the FRONT speakers you will have a decent system.
Because of the way the Monsoon is wired it is sort of a pain to replace the whole thing. Plus the people who have added a new HU seem to be pretty happy with the results.
Maybe you should replace the HU and see how it sounds with the stock monsoon amp & speakers and go from there. Lots of people have done this and it is fairly easy. The monsoon speakers are decent, except for the tweeters (which I think are sucky. I replaced my tweets with bostons in the front.)


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (vwgtirob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Every HU without a special power supply (that's only a handful) puts out no more than 18W/ch into 4 ohms without distorting heavily. No matter how expensive it is or what the "rating" is.
The Monsoon amp puts out 18W/ch into 4 ohms, and roughly twice that into 2 ohms. The two rear woofers are 2 ohms. So that's 18W * 6 + 36W * 2 = 180W. This is actual usable power.[HR][/HR]​If I may add my 2 cents here. Most manufacturers give output ratings while only driving one channel, two at the most and do not indicate bandwith or the length of time the units are making the "rated" power ( ie., is it 1 second or 1 hour ? ). I doubt that the Monsoon could drive 6 channels @18watts simultaneously, at least for any reasonable lenth of time.
Most home theatre products use this less than informative rating technique also. You know, all those 5x100 watt A/V receivers for $149.95


----------



## kmlee1113 (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (GTIdaho)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you want to replace everything in the car then you will probably need a new amp the new speakers and all the associated stuff.
However if you replace the HU, keep the monsoon amp, maybe add a sub, and replace the FRONT speakers you will have a decent system.
Because of the way the Monsoon is wired it is sort of a pain to replace the whole thing. Plus the people who have added a new HU seem to be pretty happy with the results.
Maybe you should replace the HU and see how it sounds with the stock monsoon amp & speakers and go from there. Lots of people have done this and it is fairly easy. The monsoon speakers are decent, except for the tweeters (which I think are sucky. I replaced my tweets with bostons in the front.)
[HR][/HR]​what i plan to do is get speakers up front and just disconnect the rears. will this increase the amount of power up front? or no?


----------



## GTIdaho (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: how many watts does the stock monsoon amp put out? (kmlee1113)*

No it wont change the power levels to each speaker.
I wouldnt disconnect them... It won't sound good at all if you do. The rears are crossed over to be "subwoofers" of a sort.


----------

